# SWAT 4- my video card needs something else



## punkindrublic7 (Apr 6, 2008)

hi. i've just bought SWAT 4 and was all geared up to play it, i'd installed itand clicked play and an error message showed up;"your video card doesn't support hardware transformation and lighting (t&l)." I need a new video card i think if i want to play, can someone help... 

Dell dimension 3100 
windows xp home edition 
etc.


(except it's my dads and he'll skitz if i do it without asking)


----------



## bluesoul (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, you're correct. Hardware T&L was implemented with DirectX 7, so upgrading to a card that's DX7 compatible will get you the bare minimum. Most video cards at retailers now support either DirectX 9.0c or DirectX 10 if they're on top of things, so you should be able to find something that suits you without busting your wallet.

-Daniel

EDIT: After looking at the specs for that machine you're limited to PCI video cards, due to the lack of AGP or PCI-E slots. However there's still several good PCI video cards available at just about any walk-in computer parts store as well as online. -D


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

PCI cards will not play games well at all, so it would be better to upgrade other aspects as well. A PCI graphics card is a waste of money.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

My wife runs a BFG 6200 OC. Is a good card for PCI only machines. It is NOT going to run Crysis, by any means, but she plays Everquest with all shaders and advanced lighting on without a hitch of machine lag. Only thing she can't run is shadows. It should get you into the ballpark for any "average" game without destroying the pocket book.

Newegg link HERE. But I'd say you could get a better price and not pay shipping if you keep an eye on store sales. I'd look at Fry's first, if you have one around you. Otherwise I'd look at Best Buy and similar stores.

Eric


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I think it is premature to suggest spending $70 on an abosultely obsolete technology. NOT WORTH IT. Its not just the GPU, but upgrading the motherboard and CPU will improve all aspects of the computing experience and compatiability. The OP didn't say PCI exclusive he asked for options, PCI is one option but a poor one in my opinion.

punk, do you have a budget?


----------



## bluesoul (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but everything in my experience tells me that the phrase "just buy a new computer" should be used very, very sparingly. There's no reason a PCI video card wouldn't do exactly what he wanted, especially with some of the more powerful 256MB cards.

If you have leeway to do more sweeping upgrades such as the processor and motherboard, then let us know.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, it's obsolete technology. So is his machine that belongs to his Dad and not him..../shrug

He wants to be able to play a few games on his Dad's machine, needs his Dad's permission, and (I'm certainly infering here) likely with his Dad's money. Sometimes ya just gotta make due with what you have available.

Eric


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Assumptions, assumptions, but you're probably right. I am suggesting that when you guys give suggestions, you don't assume their budget or requirements (now and future) without asking. PCI cards are not a wise choice if the OP plans on using the pc for gaming or upgrading to Vista in the future. You are better of including that $70 in a budget that will give more options. Decent hardware is cheap these days.


----------



## punkindrublic7 (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for all the responses, but is it possible to upgrade the video card seperatly without buying a new computer etc.?


----------



## punkindrublic7 (Apr 6, 2008)

also, the message says playing on this hardware is COMPLETLY UNSUPPORTED, UNSTABLE and NOT RECCOMENDED, but i tried it, just to check and it seemed fine what does the above mean??


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, you can simply get a PCI graphics card, but again, it will provide similarily poor performance. You need to make sure you meet the minimum, but i would suggest the recommended specs: http://www.sierra.com/en/home/games...b2R1Y3RzL3N3YXRfXzRfLV9nb2xkX2VkaXRpb24=.html

Your current system does not.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, read the recommended specs myself. Other than a decent GPU, he's gtg! He surpasses the minimum system specs......sans, again, the GPU.

Recommended Specifications:
• Windows® 2000 (w/ SP 3) - Windows® XP (w/ SP 1) 
• Intel® Pentium® 4 2.4 GHz - AMD® Athlon™ XP 2500+ or equivalent processor
• 512 MB RAM
• 3 GB free hard disk space
• DirectX® 9.0 - compatible sound card
• NVIDIA® GeForce® 4 Ti, ATI® Radeon® 9500 or equivalent graphics card
• DirectX® 9.0c
• Windows® compatible 3-button mouse
• Windows® compatible keyboard
• CD-ROM / DVD-ROM (required for installation) 
• Cable or DSL modem for online play

The 9550 in my current machine meets specs, my wife's Nvidia 6200 surpasses.

YES! He CAN replace the GPU and play this game. 

Will it run max graphics at 100 fps?......no. 

My point is, and I don't mean to offend, that he CAN play this game by simply adding a GPU and not running the onboard chipset. OP asked how he can play this game.

The only hitch I see is DX9 sound card. But I'm guessing he's fine considering my wife's Dimension 3000 has no sound issues. (yes, another assumption, but I deign not to spend the time looking it up)

Would he be better off with a new machine? Yes.

BUT! 


> thanks for all the responses, but is it possible to upgrade the video card seperatly without buying a new computer etc.?


Unless I'm missing something (which IS possible), he should have a 2.8 P4, at lease 512 RAM (kinda has to), 3Gb HDD space (possibly short here?).

Install any modern GPU and you get DX9, so no issues on that. Drivers come with, but often need updated. Might be an issue for later.

My .02 on it.

Eric


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Ssrogg said:


> Ok, read the recommended specs myself. Other than a decent GPU, he's gtg!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


This is not correct. According to Dell this machine only has 256mb of RAM which is below recommended specs although meets minimum specs. Interestingly though, it seems to have a PCIe slot which opens up the possiblity of better graphics cards. 

Regardless, the PSU in his computer is only 230W. This is below the minimum specs of a 6200 PCI card as it requires a minimum of 250W. So again, his computer doesn't meet the minimum specs for the card you are suggesting him to purcahse, without a PSU upgrade. Secondly the card you linked to Eric is an AGP card not PCI.

Punk to help you better, we need more information. Please download PC Wizard from my sig and install it. Then go to FILE, SAVE AS and click ok. Then save the text file and copy its contents into this thread, and we can then make a proper informed judgement rather than assumptions. Also, can you please ask your father if you have a budget to play with or not. This will help us guide you on the best course of action.

good luck :wave:


----------

